# Keeping track of clients... on the internet



## Ethan (Jul 31, 2007)

Question for you guys. 

Anybody have a suggestion for how they are keeping track of clients(CRM)? 

We use an open source program called VTIGER, which is great in theory. We have multiple users that can log in from anywhere and track our sales, contacts, we can attach pictures or work orders or whatever we want to different accounts, etc. 

It has served us pretty well for the last year, but we keep encountering bugs that are slowing us down as we have come to rely on this software. It is how our production team knows about a job, tracks it, etc. But we are getting bigger and I might need something more reliable. 

Does anybody have any software suggestions that they are using for this sort of thing?

The key thing for me is the ability to control it remotely through the internet. 

Thanks, 

Ethan


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I know some people who use Constant Contact http://www.constantcontact.com/index.jsp and are happy with it.

I don't know if it offers everything you are currently doing, but it might be worth a look.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We use ACT! (which sometimes make me say  )... However, have you considered connecting to a CRM via VPN? 

That is what we do... no monthly fees except ISP.


----------



## StevePM (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm using SugarCRM for a few personal projects and Seibel professionally. SugarCRM is free to use (or you can pay to have it hosted) and is working well for me, but I do all of the technical work myself (my main/day job is an IT manager). Salesforce.com looks nice, too, although all I've never used it. I migrated an ACT! installation to Seibel and can't really say enough bad things about ACT! 

All have some Microsoft Outlook integration and you can have multiple people working in the CRM and sharing data.

I'm going through an evaluation of all three at work now, so let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Although ACT! is impressive, it was not really user-friendly enough for me
I went from ACT! to the Quick Books Customer Manager
It's not as versatile, but way more user-friendly

I'm not sure about a built-in remote access feature with it
It may have one, I don't use it
If it doesn't, there are other ways to access it remotely


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

never mind.


----------

